# Garrett rejects Traveston dam proposal



## Ozzie Python (Nov 11, 2009)

*Published On:* 11-11-2009
*Source:* ninemsn

Federal Environment Minister Peter Garrett says Queensland's controversial $1.8 billion Traveston Crossing Dam should not go ahead.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 11, 2009)

excellent news for the mary river turtles!!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Nov 11, 2009)

That's awesome! Garrett actually has a spine so it seems!


----------



## Ozzie Python (Nov 11, 2009)

those great dance moves of his have probably done some amount of damage to his spine


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow! That is one of the best pieces of news I have heard for a long time. It has been a very long and hard fight, and for so long it looked like insanity, ignorance and idiocy would come out on top. This is absolutely wonderful!


----------



## Wild~Touch (Nov 11, 2009)

Wooo hooo


----------



## cement (Nov 11, 2009)

Go AFTCRA!! Congratulations to everyone who was involved. Thanks Pete.


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 11, 2009)

very pleasantly surprised but the dam should have been killed ages ago


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 11, 2009)

Best news ever ...As a Mary River neighbour ...so glad it came to this ...


----------



## serpaint (Nov 11, 2009)

its not the end of it, a friend works for the government and he saw paperwork showing the government has a gag order placed out of court on the media about it just like they did to Brisbane's Royal Brisbane Hospital (which will be going in 1 to 2 years, and the government has spent over 60 million on buying up all the farms in and around the area to push away opposition and then they will push for the dam again when there is A LOT LESS people personally effected to fight against it.


----------



## Weezer (Nov 12, 2009)

That is awesome news- about time Garrett remembered who he WAS.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 12, 2009)

Happy days, good on Craig, Gab and others for keeping the issue going for so long..looks like the hardwork may just pay off.


----------



## Serpentes (Nov 13, 2009)

Great news! Click here and send a message to Peter Garrett thanking him for saving the lungfish, cod and turtle: Parliament of Australia: House of Representatives

The more thanks he gets, the more he'll be likely to make similar decisions in the future!


----------



## JasonL (Nov 13, 2009)

Qlders will have to stick to bathing once a month. :lol:


----------



## smeejason (Nov 13, 2009)

Good news and great to see Anna get checked finally but 
Most that live in the farming area that directly opposed this dam are the ones that stripped the land and used the mary as an endless supply for their stock which put the turtles cod etc in the danger zone in the begining. the dam was the nail in the coffin. i hope these people change their ways if they want to really protect the animals. because we may end up with no dam and still loose the wildlife. i just hope they were not protecting their own necks and using the enviroment as a front and now it is out of the media the Mary wil be forgotten and abused.


----------

